# Amplificador Audio + Tarj.sonido portatil



## Zurki (Jun 17, 2010)

hola, necesito la ayuda de ustedes... y por ello quisera preguntarles lo siguiente antes de meter la pata. Decir que mi intencion es amplificar el sonido de mi portatil para escuchar la musica en pequeñas fiestas caseras, tampoco es nada profesional...simplemente es tener un volumen considerable.
Entonces estoy buscando un amplificador que valla bien y no afecte a la tarjeta de sonido o al portatil.
Luego otra duda que tengo es si existen amplificadores duales de ( 4 y 8 Ohms) o sea, que valgan para las 2 impedancias, quiero decir, si conecto bafles de 4 que funcione, y si conecto de 8 tambien (claro por separado). 

esto es lo que he visto en la red y no sé si puede servirme....





el tema es que en las caracteristicas no aparecen las impedancias....le he preguntado y me dicen que se puede usar de 4- 16 Ohms.

Necesito saber si es posible.....gracias

CARACTERISTICAS :
Mediante uso de tarjeta SD / MMC o USB pendrive, podrá reproducir directamente los ficheros MP3 que almacena en lo medios. Podrás ahora escuchar la música favorita que almacena en tu MP3, MP4, iPod, iPhone por los altavoces de la moto/scooter.
Radio FM 87.5MHz - 108MHz
Equalizador Treble / Bass / Volume
Suministro: DC 12V 5A, entrada para clavija (no incluida) estándar de 5.5 x 2.5mm. Por lo tanto puedes usar un adaptador AC para hacer el uso en casa este amplificador
Frecuencia respondida: 20Hz a 20KHz
Poder de salida: RMS 41W + 41W + 41W + 41W 1KHz
Distorsión Harmónica: =0.05% 4W 1KHz
SNR: =85dB
Control alto: 12dB ± 10KHz
Control bajo: 12dB ± 100Hz
Nivel de señal: 220MV 47K
Formato soportado: MP3
Tipo de entrada de audio: 2x RCA y Jack 3.5mm


----------



## Zurki (Jun 17, 2010)

vaya no hay nadie que me pueda ayudar...


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola zurki, sí.. te sirve para ambas impedancias.

Copado amplificador, viene con un generador de energía integrado (debe ser algún reactor nuclear muy sofisticado, aunque no está en las especificaciones) para ayudar a los 60W que consume y poder entregar los 41W (RMS) x4 que muestra en las indicaciones. Qué caraduras que son estos fabricantes 

Tené en cuenta que vas a tener que conseguir la fuente de tensión y corriente indicada. Es un amplificador ideal para motos y autos como ahí comenta. Te convendría conseguir algún otro amplificador, ya con transformador integrado para conectar directo a 220V.

Saludos


----------



## Zurki (Jun 17, 2010)

muchas gracias mnicolau por responder.... vamos a ver, entonces por lo que deduzco, este aparato no es tanto como lo pintan (dime sinceramente si merece la pena comprarlo, me piden 30 Eur)) pues una cosa importante que necesito saber es si no hay problemas para usarlo en un pc portatil.
sobre el tema de la F.A, tengo una estabilizada y no tengo problemas en ese sentido. Y sobre elegir otro ampli....pues la verdad es que no sé cual.
otra cosa, los 41W ,que te parece, tiene sufiente potencia para una fiesta casera...

salu2


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 17, 2010)

De nada zurki...
Por ese precio, la verdad que no está mal... y menos si tenés ya la fuente para alimentarlo.
Ahora, tené en cuenta que ese amplificador te va a estar entregando unos 35[W] aprox totales repartidos entre los 4 canales, unos 8[W] por canal, para el uso que le vas a dar te vas a quedar corto. Necesitarías algo un poco más grande, tal vez te convenga ahorrar un poco y comprar un home theater o algún sistema de audio en el caso de que tampoco tengas los parlantes.

Por el tema de la PC portátil, no vas a tener ningún problema en usarlo.

PD: Por supuesto está la otra opción, armar todo vos. Podés armar algo muy bueno y por menos $$ y así tendrás la satisfacción de haberlo hecho vos mismo y además asombrar a tus amigos, pero... lleva su trabajo hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Zurki (Jun 17, 2010)

ok, entonces el tema principal sobre usarlo en el portatil resuelto. Luego el uso....pues la verdad es que poco lo voy a usar, de vez en cuando en alguna fiesta familiar y poco mas, por ello no quiero gastarme mucho, pero tampoco quiero quedarme corto en la potencia....la verdad es que es un dilema.
altavoces tengo varios de equipos de musica (JBL 100w  y otros sin nombre, y creo que son los 2 de 8 Ohms) tambien me enviaron esta otra oferta.... que te parece. por 34 eur.


----------

